# انتبه من مواقع ارثوزكسيه مزيفه



## ميرنا (5 أبريل 2006)

إنتــــــ من مواقع قبطية أرثوذكسية مزيفة على النت ـــباه
تنتشر الان علي الانترنت ظاهرة المواقع القبطية الارثوذكسية المزيفة والتي تحمل أسماء قبطية مثل :
x  www.coptic-church.net
x  www.coptic-church.org

تعتمد مثل هذة المواقع أساليب النصب والتزوير لخداع المتصفحين مثل :
v    التخفي تحت أسماء قبطية أو أسماء شبيهة باسماء مواقع قبطية حقيقية مع تغييرات بسيطة في هذة الاسماء كيما يصعب ملاحظة الفرق في الاسماء بين مثل هذة المواقع المزيفة والاخري الاصلية مثل وضع فاصل بالاسم كما هو الحال بالنسبة لاسماء المواقع المزيفة المذكورة عالية والتي تشبة أسماء المواقع القبطية الاصلية التالية :
v    www.copticchurch.net
v    www.copticchurch.org
v    تزيين صفحات الموقع بايقونات للصليب وصور للسيد المسيح والعذراء مريم وجميعها منسوخة من المواقع الارثوذكسية الاصلية.
v    وضع روابط Links من داخل هذة المواقع (المزيفة) الي مواقع أخري أصلية (غير مزيفة) فمثلا رابط البريد الالكتروني  Email  يقوم بفتح برنامج أوت لوك أكسبريس علي عنوان بريدي حقيقي خاص بكنيستنا القبطية الارثوذكسية هوcopticchurch@copticmail.com 

وتكمن خطورة مثل هذة المواقع المزيفة في النقاط التالية :
v    قبول تبرعات من المسيحيين عامة والاقباط خاصة عن طريق النصب والاحتيال وذلك باظهار هذة المواقع بأنها تمثل الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية أو بأنها تابعة لها.

v    وضع بعض المقالات المدسوسة بين جملة من المقالات والمواضيع الاخري والتي تتميز بالسطحية وعدم العمق الروحي وذلك بغرض زرع بذور البلبلة والفتنة والتشكيك سواء بكتابنا المقدس أو برجال الاكليروس.

علما بأن استخدام مثل هذة الاساليب الحقيرة في الغش والخداع هو أمر غير مستبعد عمن باعوا أنفسهم عبيدا للشيطان ومعلوم تماما بأن من يقف ورائهم هم من خارج العقيدة المسيحية أو من المدسوسين عليها. 

لذا يرجي التنبية ونشر هذة الرسالة الي أكبر عدد يمكن تحذيرة ،،،،،،،،،،

"وَإِلَهُ السَّلاَمِ نَفْسُهُ يُقَدِّسُكُمْ بِالتَّمَامِ. وَلْتُحْفَظْ رُوحُكُمْ وَنَفْسُكُمْ وَجَسَدُكُمْ كَامِلَةً بِلاَ لَوْمٍ عِنْدَ مَجِيءِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ"  (1تس 5:23) 


عن
الكلمه

و الأن رأي موقعنا بعد تصفح الموقع المزيف أعلاه
ونرجوا مرعاة الإنتباه 
المواقع 
v    www.copticchurch.net
v    www.copticchurch.org
هي مواقع كنسية لا غبار عليها حفظ الرب القائمين عليها
أما هذا الموقع 
x  www.coptic-church.net
x  www.coptic-church.org
فهو موقع مزيف يأتي بثياب الحملان و يبث سمومه 

أطلق على نفسه اسم كنيسة و في نفس الوقت لم يقل هو تابع لأي كنيسة فإذا كان عمل شخصي فلا يجب عليه أن يطلق على نفسه أنه موقع كنسي 
سرقة اسمي موقعي كنسيين قبطيين شهيرين و حرف بأن زاد (-) لئلا ينتبه أحد 
وضع في الصفحة الرئيسية أن هذا الموقع هو قبطي أرثوذكسي و ليس إسلامي (اللي فيو شوكة بتنخزو) 
مقالاته يعتمد فيها على التشكيك بأن يطرح الفكرة وو يزيد و ينقص منها أو أن يحرف معناها بأن يبث سمومه فيها  كما ماجاء http://www.coptic-church.org/HowToPray.htm (وأيضاً لا يجوز للنساء أن يتكلمون في الكنيسة ناهيك عن الصلاة.. ) و للرد على هذه البدعة http://www.christpal.com/books/christ/woman/weman-on-christianaty/woman-in-christianaty.htm 
مقالات إسلامية بحتة هنا و منقولة من مواقع إسلامية بحتة اكتب في غوغل اي نص من ذلك المقال على سبيل المثال "يجب عليهم بهدم المسجد الأقصى" http://www.google.com/
نقد المسيحية بأن يأتوا بأنصاف الحقائق و هذا أسلوب رخيص فهم هنا يتكلمون عن إنجيل توما و يضعون البشارات الأربع في نفس الخانة (إن الأناجيل الأربعة وإنجيل توما والأناجيل الأخرى مثل إنجيل فيليب Gospel of Philip الذي اكتشف في نجع حمادي أضيفت أسمائهم على هذه الأناجيل في وقت ما في القرن الثاني. إن علماء العهد الجديد عموما يتفقون على انه لا يوجد إنجيل كتبه احد الذين قابلوا يسوع الناصري أثناء حياته. وإنما في وقت لاحق خصصت أسماء شهيرة في الكنيسة الأولى لهذه الأناجيل ) و للرد على هؤلاء نرجوا قراءة كتاب القس عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الحير "الإنجيل كيف كتب ؟ وكيف وصل إلينا؟" 
التهجم على كل من يحارب الإسلام بالكلمة و كأن الكنيسة المقدسة لا هم لها إلا أن تدافع عن الإسلام و أن تتهجم على من يقول أن الإسلام دين شيطاني هنا  و همهم الشاغل هو تشويه صورة القمص زكريا بطرس -حفظه الرب- فقط لأنه يقول الحقائق هنا  و قد أفردوا له القسم الأكبر من الموقع للطعن به 
نكتفي ببعض هذه الفضائح للموقع فهو لا يستحق أكثر من هذا 
و هذه هي أيضاً إحدى الاساليب و لكن صوتية و على البالتوك و تشبه في الأسلوب هذا الموقع الشيطاني للإستماع انقر هنا(مسلمين يناظروا مسلمين على انهم مسيحيين اسمع و اضحك)

و نشكرالرب أن أعداء المسيحية و أعداء الرب أعلنوا فشلهم في أن يغلبوا كلمة الرب التي لا تُغلب و التي ستبقى للأبد و هاهم بدأوا يتبعون اساليب شهود يهو و أمثالهم بأن يدعوا أنهم مسيحيين و يبثوا السموم في كلامهم و لكن الرب قادر على أن يشكفهم و يكشف ألاعيبهم و يحفظ رعيته 

لقد قمت بإرسال هذه الرساله للمجموعات المسيحيه التى أشترك بها، وبالطبع يوجد غيرها ألاف لا أعرفهم فأرجوا من كل شخص تصله هذه الرساله أن يمررها لإخوته حتى نكون على علم مسبق بما يعد لنا من الذئاب الخاطفه، ولكل من يرغب فى معرفه مواقع تفند إتهاماتهم ومواقع عقيديه ولاهوتيه أن يراسلنى فأرسل له ما يريد، وأسف للإطاله عليكم

سلام ونعمه ومحبه المسيح فلتكن مع جميعكم وروحه القدوس تحفظكم فى عنايته
++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Yes_Or_No (5 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا يا ميرنا علي التحذير *

*thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss*


----------



## ميرنا (5 أبريل 2006)

*اى خدمه دا واجب علينا *


----------



## zaki (5 أبريل 2006)

*شكرآ  يا  ميرنا على الموضوع  

عمومآ  احنا  اتكلمنا من  سنة  تقريبآ  او  اقل  شوية  على  الموقعين المشبوهين  دول   على  منتدى  copts  واثبتنا  فعلآ  ان  المواقع  دى  هدفها  الاول  هو  التشكيك  قى  المسيحية

والحوار   هنا

http://www.copts.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8571


دا  كمان  غير  ان   موقع  القديس  تكلا  هيمانوت  كان  مخدوع فى  المواقع  المشبوهة  دى  وكان  عارضهم  فى  general sites  عندة  وبعد  ما  اكتشف  زيفهم   الغى  اللينكات  المشبوهة  دى من  عندة

http://st-takla.org/Links/Coptic-Links-17-Collection-Articles.html​*


----------



## ميرنا (5 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا يا زكزك على اضافتك دى ربنا ميحرمك مننا *


----------



## My Rock (5 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا على التحذير و الاضافة, لو حابين ممكن نلرسل رسالة تحذيرية لكل الاعضاء عن طريق البريد...*


----------



## ميرنا (5 أبريل 2006)

*ممكن يا روك فكرا حلو *


----------



## †gomana† (5 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا على التحذير يا ميرنا والاضافة يا زيكو*
*وفكرة حلوة انك تبعت كل الاعلانات الجديدة للعاضاء على الميلات يا روك*
*ربنا يقويك*


----------



## ميرنا (5 أبريل 2006)

*اى خدمه يا جيجى*


----------



## Coptic Man (5 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا يا ميرنا علي التحذير

وزي ما قال ذكي هو الموضوع من فترة طويلة 

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

ميرسى اوى يا ميرنا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## ميرنا (6 أبريل 2006)

*ميرسى يا هوت وميرسى يا مينو*


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

*تم ارسال بريد الكتروني لكل اعضاء المنتدى بمحتوى الموضوع للتحذير و الافادة... سلام و نعمة*


----------



## zaki (6 أبريل 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *تم ارسال بريد الكتروني لكل اعضاء المنتدى بمحتوى الموضوع للتحذير و الافادة... سلام و نعمة*




*شكرآ  يا روك  وربنا  يبارك  مجهودك*


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

zaki قال:
			
		

> *شكرآ يا روك وربنا يبارك مجهودك*


 
ولو يا باشا, انتوا تأمروني امر

الرب يباركك حبيبي


----------



## ميرنا (6 أبريل 2006)

*ربنا يخليك لينا يا روك ويفرح قلبك دايما*


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *ربنا يخليك لينا يا روك ويفرح قلبك دايما*


 
اي خدمة يا زلماية, قصدي يا باشاية (باشا بس مؤنثة)


----------



## blackguitar (7 أبريل 2006)

*ميرسى يا ميرنا على التنبيه ده*
*وميرسى يا روك على اهتمامك وارسال الموضوع فالجروبات*


----------



## ميرنا (20 أبريل 2006)

*ميرسى يا بلاك ربنا معاك*


----------



## merola (21 فبراير 2007)

شطرا على تعب محبتك فى التحذير


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 فبراير 2007)

_*شكرا يا ميرنا بجد مجهود رائع بس ايه الحل تفتكري ندمرهم احسن يعني المواقع الاسلامية مش بندمرها عشان ملهاش لازمة و مش بنخاف منها بس المواقع ديه سوس بينخر في بدن الطيفة+++ شكرا يا اميرتي و شكرا يا زعيم الرسالة و صلت ربنا يباكم صلوا من اجلي*_


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 فبراير 2007)

عابده الرحمن;215785 قال:
			
		

> لالالالا مو مشكله .. اذا الدين المسيجي كلوا مزيف فما حتفرق عرفتي كيف !!


[quote

انت بتتكلم علي اي اساس انت المفروض تكسف انك مسلم دانتو بتقتلو اكتر ما بتصلوا اشرح وجهة نظرك


----------



## kimo14th (22 فبراير 2007)

وحضرتك دخلك ايه بالموضوع ياعابده الرحمن 

شىء غريب


----------



## merola (23 فبراير 2007)

يا اخ عبد الرحمن زى ما عايز الناس تحترمك و تحترم دينك احترم انتة الناس و احترم دينهم و لا انتة بقة مش بتحب حد يحترم دينك


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (26 فبراير 2007)

حقيقى الف شكر ليكى ياميرنا لان اى واحد ممكن يتغش فى هذة المنتديات وياريت لو فية مواقع تانى تعرفينا مع الشكر


----------



## jim_halim (27 فبراير 2007)

سلام و نعمة 

شكراً علي التحذير ... و الموضوعه الهام جداً .... 

​


----------



## mina1 (27 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يا ميرنا علي التحذير


----------



## ابن الفادي (28 فبراير 2007)

*مع اننا نثق في قو الرب 
ابواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها فكنيستنا محصنة بالمسيح 
والعذراء والقديسين وبصلوات المؤمنين ولكن مهم جدا الحرص 
والتدقيق في كل ما نر ونسمع ونقراء . ربنا يحفظ كنيسته 
وشعبه من الضلال ومن البدع والهرطقات ومن المدسوسين 
عليها . 
شكرا لك يا ميرنا علي تعبك ومجهودك من اجل التحذير 
من هذه المواقع . 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك *


----------



## maria123 (28 فبراير 2007)

شكرا عل معلومات


----------



## BITAR (28 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا يا ميرنا على هذا التحزير انا فعلا دخلت اكثر من موقع ولكن تحزيرك هذا يوكد لى مافهمته من هذه المواقع
لك تحياتى وصوم مبارك*


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2007)

شكرا  على التحذيرات الخطيره دى  ومعلش انا عايزه اقول حاجه يمكن ميكنش ده مكانها ’’’’’’’’’’انا حبيت اضيف نفسى الى الاعضاء واتيعت الخطوات المكتوبه لكن لقيت منتدى عربى وحاجات تانى كتير انا عايزه ابقى معاكو اعمل ايه وشكرا وربنا يبارك حياتكوا جميعا:yaka:


----------



## مينا 188 (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انتبه من مواقع ارثوزكسيه مزيفه*

مواقع ارثوذكسيهمزيفه للنصب والاحتيال 
حلو خالص وما خفى كان اعظم 
شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا
ربنا يستر


----------



## مديون للمسيح (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد: انتبه من مواقع ارثوزكسيه مزيفه*



> ونشكرالرب أن أعداء المسيحية و أعداء الرب أعلنوا فشلهم في أن يغلبوا كلمة الرب التي لا تُغلب و التي ستبقى للأبد ر


 *رد الكتاب المقدس هو أفضل رد (لو 16\17) ولكن زوال السماء والأرض ايسر من ان تسقط نقطة واحدة من الناموس*​


----------



## عماد يعقوب (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انتبه من مواقع ارثوزكسيه مزيفه*

شكراااااااااااااااا علىموضوع جميل


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انتبه من مواقع ارثوزكسيه مزيفه*

+++ شكراً للأخت الحبيبة ميرنا على هذا النور الذى يكشف الذئاب المختفية تحت أسماء الحملان .
+++ وشكراً على الأخ الحبيب  ماى روك ، على عزيمته وهمته العالية ، التى دفعته للتفكير -- والتنفيذ بالطبع -- فى توسيع دائرة النور ، بإرسالها لكل الإحباء الأعضاء ، ولكل المنتديات المسيحية ، إن أمكن .
+++ الرب يعوضكم عن عملكم الرائع لخدمة ربنا وإلهنا يسوع المسيح ، الإله الحق والنور الحقيقى .


----------



## نيفين ثروت (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انتبه من مواقع ارثوزكسيه مزيفه*

الف شكر ليكى يا ميرنا
ميرسى على التحذير​


----------



## وليم تل (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: انتبه من مواقع ارثوزكسيه مزيفه*

شكرا ميرنا
على التنبية الهام
وتعب محبتك
مودتى​


----------

